# new vivariums



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Here are some new Vivs I have growing in.

This is a 12x12x18 Exoterra that I built for my wife's genetics lab. They research using drosophila so it only makes sense to have a viv there.

I am locking the front opening and have sealed the top with glass, with the exception of a small circular opening the same size as the vials they keep their cultures in. I have a piece of glass that covers this too, but anyone in the lab could feed the frogs without having access to the viv. It will be home to some imitators.




























Here is a 30 vert I have growing in. I still have to finish the front door with a hasp or something (duck tape now).










A 37









A 26 bowfront










I am working on another 30 vert with a rock background (I posted about sealing it in the construction section, and a 24x18x24 Exoterra for a Corallus caninus specimen. The exo I am going to take my time on though because I am going for a naturalistic look, but the cleanest setup I can construct.

I am thinking of putting more plants in these enclosures, so let me know if anyone has any suggections.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

great looking tanks!

i think you have the right amount of plants in there, considering that most of them, especially the creepers, will take up a good amount of space..


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks.. I think I am going to look for some more wicked philodendron species though. I have squamiferon, 'florida beauty', 'gordons bane (i think it is called), and 'purple painted lady'.. but I really think another smaller vine for the vert tanks would be nice.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I wish my significant other would build me a vivarium for work! 

Great looking vivs. I especially like your wife's.


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

Great tanks!! What is the plant with the large leaf in the center of the 26g bowfront?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice stuff!!

More broms for the Imis though.......little leaf litter too...helps the spring populations ect...

Good job on those!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!

"What is the plant with the large leaf in the center of the 26g bowfront?" 
It is supposed to be Philodendron squamiferum, however, I have to say the stems aren't nearly as hairy as some of the other specimen of that species I have had. It is still small though, and this species varies quite a bit in appearence depending on where it grows.

You are completely right Philsuma, I need more leaf litter.. I will be getting some more after the thaw here. I get it from oak woods so I am waiting for a good time to get out there and get another trashbag full of good oak leaves. I will be adding another bromeliad or two as well.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Update:

The imitator vivarium (small exoterra) is doing well.. My wife is doing a wonderful job with it at her lab... and has had her first froglet come out of the water today!










There are more tads on the way so the trio seems at home.



The 26 bowfront is now home to a group of Phyllomedusa tomopterna:










They are growing super fast as well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet tannks!!!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I was checking out the bowfront yesterday, and noticed the moss has really taken off. It is temperate moss that I collected in the spring though so we will see how it fairs.










The tank as a whole is doing well and I really how the Philodendron squamiferum and P. bipennifolium are doing.











The imi froglet finally left its bromeliad and the parents have already transported another tad into it.


----------

